# [How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629



## My Wife Has Milk

Thread updated again&again,please reread it again&agian(Orz)

last edit:some one from china just released offical 629 sbf
sbf extracted file signature info


> RDL3.smg: signature not found!
> RDL1.smg: signature not found!
> CG31.smg version is 2
> CG33.smg version is 1
> CG34.smg version is 1
> CG35.smg version is 2
> CG39.smg version is 1
> CG42.smg: signature not found!
> CG47.smg version is 2
> CG61.smg version is 1
> CG64.smg version is 1
> CG65.smg version is 1
> CG66.smg: signature not found!


edit 4-18:made some stupid dummy move,system flash twice while unbricking and may have chance to appear "no signal"&"can't mount sdcard" beacuse of wrong "devtree",so I repack a new sbf and rewrite steps

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------














Yeah,629 is rooted!
And yes,we got a way to unbrick the downgraded 629 d2g which stuck in BL and showing this below


chetan.saraf said:


> It works, confirmed on a verizon flashed (pre-flashed firmware from warehouse) .629 phone, which likely means it will work even if VZW gives you a pre-flashed phone or flashes your phone in store. Thank you!


Thanks for the info!

Read carefully all below this before you do anything to your phone
Unbrick or 629 root just follow the steps below
1.Use RSD to flash offical 608 sbf(dont worry about downgrade,it will unbrick after the next step)
2.Use RSD to flash this repacked 629 sbf(it will flash 629 BL=2 signed boot,recovery,cdt)
3.reboot to recovery,wipe data&cache(Not required if you have important data in it,but if you stuck at bootanimation loop then you have to wipe it)
4.use superoneclick to grant root access(or any zergrush script)
5.install otarootkeeper(can be found in play store,it's free),backup su,then unroot
6.reboot to recovery,reapply 629 OTA update.zip,reboot.(thanks silver6054 for the ota zip link)


> How to boot recovery&apply zip update:
> 1.Press X + Power and hold to power up the phone(if your phone is on,power off first),release until you see the recovery
> 2.Press Vol up&down at the same time to unlock the bootmenu
> 3.Choose the moto-signed OTA zip file and apply the update
> 4.reboot


7.open otarootkeeper,restore su

Then it's done.

PS:Tested with 2 OTA 629 device for rooting&2 bricked 629 downgraded phone unbricked
PS2:SBF repacking tool comes from here,many thank to Skrilax_CZ http://modmymobile.c...-22-2011-a.html
PS3:Now confirm reflash offical 608 sbf+repacked 629 sbf can made a full reset like normal offical sbf.


----------



## Vypor

Interesting... Props dude! I'd like to see others try this. I still have root from before the update so I don't need this but I know others do.Btw... how did you repack the sbf file?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## silver6054

My Wife Has Milk said:


> 1.flash this repacked 608 sbf(only flash cg39.smg,BL=1)


Not clear what "only flash..." means here. Does this mean that is what the SBF file does (so I can just use say RSDLite+ this file, and the contents of the file take care of it) or I need to do something "special"?

Thanks!


----------



## davepmer

Wonder if the repack would give life to a SBF'ed 629 d2g?


----------



## cmsullivan

Do you have to upgrade back to 629? because if not im not going to I would rather have a custom rom on there then stock but I don't want to risk trying to put a custom rom on there if it won't be compatible


----------



## barthawk

I would really like to hear other's experience on using this technique. I'm not so much interested in root 629 as using a custom ROM


----------



## silver6054

barthawk said:


> I would really like to hear other's experience on using this technique. I'm not so much interested in root 629 as using a custom ROM


Yes, I think a number of us want to hear other's experience! I really want this to work but I am not willing to risk my currently working (but unrooted) phone trying until some guinea pigs, I mean people, try first. As Davepemer says, it would be good to know if it can restore a bricked phone, as those users have little to lose.


----------



## hornet99

Hi, I have D2G brick, I tried a new set of SFB (608bl 1.sbf =) and not me. When the flash is just ending so Restarts the phone and then stops bootloader error message:
bootloader
D0.11
Err: A5, 70,70,00,1 F

It just does not work.

Does anyone have any idea?

Thank you ..... I almost enjoyed that the problem is resolved.
Hornet99
PS: My English is not very good, sorry.


----------



## hornet99

ad2)
Hi, i bricket my D2g by new sbf release by verizon. After that iam still loking for repair. Now i try this solution by User "Average Android" But its not working for me. Telephone restarts at the near end of flashing rom and restarts, after that show me till she same error of bootloader.
thanks Hornet99


----------



## cmsullivan

hornet99 said:


> ad2)
> Hi, i bricket my D2g by new sbf release by verizon. After that iam still loking for repair. Now i try this solution by User "Average Android" But its not working for me. Telephone restarts at the near end of flashing rom and restarts, after that show me till she same error of bootloader.
> thanks Hornet99


So your phone was already bricked is that what you are saying?

an I won't be trying this until I see a known developer post on here saying yay or no







thats just me though


----------



## Bradabras

Hi from bosnia
me2,[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]almost enjoyed that the problem is resolved. [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







is there hope now for unbrick d2g? 629 is rooted right? so we need w8 for official 629 sbf again or some master hacker can make full 629 sbf?[/background]


----------



## uschxc

as soon as the OP clarifies [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](only flash cg39.smg,BL=1) i'll give this a shot[/background]


----------



## themib

here is a post about cg39.smg, not sure that it helps

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1542956


----------



## uschxc

themib said:


> here is a post about cg39.smg, not sure that it helps
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1542956


those instructions look to be for making the specially crafted .sbf, i'm hoping the OP already did this for us and we just need to flash the one provided, but I'm not going to risk it until I know from the horse's mouth


----------



## zyy757

Attention here ,guys. 
The poster is my friend. The post, it means that he found the way to root 2.3.4/4.5.629 on d2g, not unbrick the MEM-MAP Blank Error device. To follow what he posted, make sure your device is working on. 629 and not bricked. 
Sorry for both him and my badly English.


----------



## cmsullivan

zyy757 said:


> Attention here ,guys.
> The poster is my friend. The post, it means that he found the way to root 2.3.4/4.5.629 on d2g, not unbrick the MEM-MAP Blank Error device. To follow what he posted, make sure your device is working on. 629 and not bricked.
> Sorry for both him and my badly English.


So has he already taken care of the cg39.smg or is something we need to do ourselves?


----------



## zyy757

cmsullivan said:


> So has he already taken care of the cg39.smg or is something we need to do ourselves?


Now he edited the post, read it again please


----------



## silver6054

My Wife Has Milk said:


> View attachment 22663
> View attachment 22664
> 
> 
> 6.reboot to recovery,reapply 629 OTA update.zip,reboot.


Can you just reboot normally and then take the update OTA, or do you specifically need the update.zip and go from recovery?


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

silver6054 said:


> Can you just reboot normally and then take the update OTA, or do you specifically need the update.zip and go from recovery?


not tested,but since you flash this sbf will have nothing change in boot&cdt&rec,normal ota could have chance not recognize your phone and push the update
but you can feel free to test it,and please let me know the result


----------



## Bradabras

IS WORKING!
i just ubrick my d2g
GJ


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The repacked .608 SBF is not available from Dropbox. Whoever has it, reupload and share the link, please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

Gasai Yuno said:


> The repacked .608 SBF is not available from Dropbox. Whoever has it, reupload and share the link, please. Thanks in advance.


Just deleted due thread update,that crap is no longer needed


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Oh, alright.


----------



## jimbolla

Fantastic work. As a noob to rooting/modding, I've got a couple questions:
When you say to "flash" the sbf, I'm assuming this is done w/ RSD Lite?
If my intent is to install Cyanogenmod or MIUI rom, will they work? Can I omit some of the steps in the rooting process?


----------



## uschxc

thanks for everything MWHM!! If I just wanted to get back to .608 w/ root so I can flash CM9, would I still flash the original .608.. and then your modded .629.. then go back into CWM and flash the CM9 rom?


----------



## silver6054

My Wife Has Milk said:


> Just deleted due thread update,that crap is no longer needed


So I went from 4.5.629 using the steps here, rooted, and applied the upgrade file. Everything works except I get no phone signal! (2 or 3G). When I go to Settings>Wireless and Networks> I can choose most things, but Mobile Networks doesn't work. (If I select it, nothing happens).

Any ideas?

Should I try the combined thing as a new SBF?


----------



## androidrocks

Awsome. Excellent work done man. Saved us from the stupid .629 SBF which people were hoping would turn up in the "future" to solve this problem that verizon/motorola gifted all of us. Just unbricked my D2G. You Rock !!


----------



## chetan.saraf

Friends, this is what my phone shows...

D0.11
Err:A5, 70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery ok
ok to program
connect usb
data cable

so will the steps in the 1st post here will fix my phone...


----------



## silver6054

My Wife Has Milk said:


> not tested,but since you flash this sbf will have nothing change in boot&cdt&rec,normal ota could have chance not recognize your phone and push the update
> but you can feel free to test it,and please let me know the result


After my problem with the phone's radio not working, I did it again using the new method. After flashing the second SBF, I did the check for updates, and it did indeed find the update, which is installing now.

P.S. After the update, no radio again. Before the update, radio was fine, but Wifi didn't work and "media" kept force-closing.


----------



## tgambitg

So, let me get this into something I can understand a little better...

We are flashing .608, bricking the phone..
Then we are flashing the hacked .629 bootloader to unbrick it, at which point, we are on .608?
Then we are rooting .608, and then installing OTA rootkeeper...
Then we are updating back to .629, then using rootkeeper to reapply the SU binaries?

I'm hoping that is what I read.

So, if I am correct, we are basically doing what the smart folk who installed rootkeeper did before updating? Just, post-update?


----------



## moelsen

tgambitg said:


> So, let me get this into something I can understand a little better...
> 
> We are flashing .608, bricking the phone..
> Then we are flashing the hacked .629 bootloader to unbrick it, at which point, we are on .608?
> Then we are rooting .608, and then installing OTA rootkeeper...
> Then we are updating back to .629, then using rootkeeper to reapply the SU binaries?
> 
> I'm hoping that is what I read.
> 
> So, if I am correct, we are basically doing what the smart folk who installed rootkeeper did before updating? Just, post-update?


Also - is this a "real" downgrade? Or will you always have what I'm guessing is the new bootloader/kernel (but then you wouldn't be able to root it at .608 before re-upgrading...)?

Can we SBF back to Froyo and .608 at will using the normal SBF files?

Can anyone explain what exactly that repacked sbf does to the phone?

Been following this .629 situation for a while. I'm surprised there's only a trickle of posts happening on this. Is it just that everyone's sitting back and waiting?


----------



## tgambitg

moelsen said:


> Also - is this a "real" downgrade? Or will you always have what I'm guessing is the new bootloader/kernel (but then you wouldn't be able to root it at .608 before re-upgrading...)?
> 
> Can we SBF back to Froyo and .608 at will using the normal SBF files?
> 
> Can anyone explain what exactly that repacked sbf does to the phone?
> 
> Been following this .629 situation for a while. I'm surprised there's only a trickle of posts happening on this. Is it just that everyone's sitting back and waiting?


I know I'm being paranoid and waiting, as the D2G is my only functioning phone besides my OG DROID... which, would be fine for a little while, but I'm used to having the more memory and such. I really only want root for one main reason, to get rid of the god awful Motorola Car Dock and use the Google Car Dock. Sounds silly, I know, but that's life.


----------



## silver6054

moelsen said:


> Also - is this a "real" downgrade? Or will you always have what I'm guessing is the new bootloader/kernel (but then you wouldn't be able to root it at .608 before re-upgrading...)?
> 
> Can we SBF back to Froyo and .608 at will using the normal SBF files?
> 
> Can anyone explain what exactly that repacked sbf does to the phone?
> 
> Been following this .629 situation for a while. I'm surprised there's only a trickle of posts happening on this. Is it just that everyone's sitting back and waiting?


OK, I finally got it to work, I had to do a factory reset after the final step to get the phone radios to work, but now it is fine. So I was on 4.5.629, unrooted (I was part of the soak test and to be good I had removed root and SBFd before getting the soak test file). So following the steps in the original post.

1) After the first .608 SBF, as expected you see the MEM_MAP error and phone is bricked
2) Apply the second SBF. At this stage you are on 2.3.3, presumably with the new bootloader, so I would guess SBFing to Froyo or something still wouldn't work.
I had cell voice/data working here (after activation) but Wifi didn't work.
3) Rooted, Rootkeeper, temp unroot.
4) Apply update or OTA update (both seemed the same to me). Now Wifi worked, but I couldn't get cell voice or data
5) Factory reset, which I had wanted to avoid. Now everything works, used TB to get the apps back quickly.

So as far as i can tell, this is very similar to using Rootkeeper before the update, giving us a second chance! Of course, this isn't a real root of .629, but seems to work. Thanks to the developers....


----------



## Gasai Yuno

silver6054, what's much more important is that this lets you use custom ROMs and provides a failsafe: you can always SBF back to 4.5.608 and then flash this new partial SBF in case something goes wrong.

I also now possess the same combined .608+.629 SBF image that was mentioned earlier, which can be, I guess, used to flash it in one go. Retrieved it from some Chinese forums. This new custom SBF linked in the original post seems to be that .608+.629 SBF image with .608 content removed.


----------



## silver6054

Gasai Yuno said:


> silver6054, what's much more important is that this lets you use custom ROMs and provides a failsafe: you can always SBF back to 4.5.608 and then flash this new partial SBF in case something goes wrong.


Yes, true (at least for those interested in ROMs which is probably the majority of rootzwiki users!) However, I was so happy to finally get voice/data back that I didn't try a custom ROM.


----------



## cmsullivan

Do you have to brick it to go back or is there another way


----------



## silver6054

cmsullivan said:


> Do you have to brick it to go back or is there another way


The way described in the post begins with an SBF of the standard 4.5.608, which bricks the phone. Then another SBF is applied, which is much quicker to run, which unbricks it. It sounds like these steps were combined originally, but this works fine.


----------



## tgambitg

Well... sbf'd to .608, did the mini hacked sbf... had to factory wipe to get out of a boot loop... oh well... it's for the best, I needed a fresh start, my SD card mounting was being iffy... anyway... started to root and wondered why the heck it wasn't rooting through pete's or superoneclick... heh... guess who the idot who forgot to turn on USB debugging was... anyway, pete's didn't work for some reason, but SOC did. ran ota rootkeeper and am currently downloading the .629 update. I wish I had kept a copy of the update.zip, as wifi is not currently working. hopefully it will after the update, like silver6054 experienced.

then comes the installing of my apps, one by one lol. I didn't use TiBu, because I don't mind losing app data all that much.

Will check back in after the update to see if root is still there.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Is it not possible to find the old 2.35 or 2.37 bootloader SBF and downgrade the bootloader before trying to SBF? I have an upgrade next week. I'll try it then, if I can find the old SBF files.


----------



## themib

UrbanBounca said:


> Is it not possible to find the old 2.35 or 2.37 bootloader SBF and downgrade the bootloader before trying to SBF? I have an upgrade next week. I'll try it then, if I can find the old SBF files.


 2.35 is Droid 2 isn't it, this is for D2G, are you asking for this method ported to Droid 2?
edit:
or rather modified for Droid 2, using D2 SBF and update .621


----------



## eatatjoe69

Firstly I want to say thank you this patch. The mere fact that I got the phone to boot into something working is amazing. My question is what exactly does the file do? and what does that mean for custom roms? How would you go about installing a Custom Rom from this point forward?

Thanks again


----------



## themib

best to wait till a custom rom is build, from this update
but it is still GB, so a gingerbread rom may run,
don't think anyone will know for sure till they try

edit: what's the worse, that will happen, brick it?


----------



## tgambitg

Well.. root works, even with new root apps. I purposely waited to install rootable apps until after the upgrade. I lost vibration again, but that will come back. Im not sure what is the deal with that, but that happened with .629 the first time. meh.


----------



## fulvi0

DUDE!!! i love you, is alive my phone  i love u dude!







tank you man


----------



## eatatjoe69

All Steps Worked as he said they would. I just finishing reviving my Droid 2 Global. Something strange though using Titanium Back Up to restore Data makes Calling Signal Disappear, is there a particular app I am restore that is causing this?


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

eatatjoe69 said:


> All Steps Worked as he said they would. I just finishing reviving my Droid 2 Global. Something strange though using Titanium Back Up to restore Data makes Calling Signal Disappear, is there a particular app I am restore that is causing this?


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]update Titanium BackUp and you'll be fine[/background]


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

silver6054 said:


> So I went from 4.5.629 using the steps here, rooted, and applied the upgrade file. Everything works except I get no phone signal! (2 or 3G). When I go to Settings>Wireless and Networks> I can choose most things, but Mobile Networks doesn't work. (If I select it, nothing happens).
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Should I try the combined thing as a new SBF?


please reflash offical 608 before you flash the unbrick sbf


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

eatatjoe69 said:


> Firstly I want to say thank you this patch. The mere fact that I got the phone to boot into something working is amazing. My question is what exactly does the file do? and what does that mean for custom roms? How would you go about installing a Custom Rom from this point forward?
> 
> Thanks again


check this out http://and-developer.../partitions:cdt
and I dont use custom rom based on 2nd init(like cm)
so you have to test it yourself
btw,since I've confrimed offical 608 sbf+repacked unoffical 629 sbf=normal sbf reset,there should be no need to worry about bricking the phone again(unless moto update the cdt.bin again and you accepted the ota = =|||)


----------



## themib

nice work

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## chetan.saraf

chetan.saraf said:


> Friends, this is what my phone shows...
> 
> D0.11
> Err:A5, 70,70,00,1F
> 
> MEM_MAP Blank
> Service Req'd
> Battery ok
> ok to program
> connect usb
> data cable
> 
> so will the steps in the 1st post here will fix my phone...


PLz somebody reply to this....
Mr themib plz confirm this as u very well know about my negligible experience with android.... it was my new phone n i used it for 3-4 days only when it got bricked so please answer my question.......


----------



## jellybellys

Holy s*... this is what I miss when I'm not on RootzWiki for a few days...


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

chetan.saraf said:


> PLz somebody reply to this....
> Mr themib plz confirm this as u very well know about my negligible experience with android.... it was my new phone n i used it for 3-4 days only when it got bricked so please answer my question.......


Orz,update thread again...please read it again


----------



## chetan.saraf

My Wife Has Milk said:


> Orz,update thread again...please read it again


Thanx Man... now that its clear that it can solve my problem and fix that "D0.11 Err:A5, 70,70,00,1F" error, i am going to try it...


----------



## mohammedalmusimie

it worked!!!!!!!!

i brick my phone while downgrade it from .629 , and now it works again

thanks maaaaaaaaaan


----------



## cmsullivan

why can't my RSD show this repacked sbf?


----------



## eatatjoe69

cmsullivan said:


> why can't my RSD show this repacked sbf?


Try another version I used 5.6 to complete the operation


----------



## cmsullivan

too bad wifi does not work


----------



## silver6054

cmsullivan said:


> too bad wifi does not work


It does! After I factory reset (after all the steps) Wifi (and everything else) works fine. Not for you?


----------



## fulvi0

i did this method and work great, my phone is working, BUT, i don't know what going on with the WIFI i try everything but dont wanna connect to the router (i did with 5 different router, WEP,WAP,WAP2.... with out password and different models) and i have a friend with the same problem and the same symptoms about wifi.
help?
thank you in advantage


----------



## eatatjoe69

Did


fulvi0 said:


> i did this method and work great, my phone is working, BUT, i don't know what going on with the WIFI i try everything but dont wanna connect to the router (i did with 5 different router, WEP,WAP,WAP2.... with out password and different models) and i have a friend with the same problem and the same symptoms about wifi.
> help?
> thank you in advantage


Did you do all the steps and followed with a factory reset? It is after the factory reset that the wfi begins to work again.


----------



## twisted69me

thank you i had a bricked d2g since begining of march from trying to sbf the 629. phone is fixed worked great did not root yet but it did unbrick. i cant belive that more people have not tried this there must be hundreds of people that bricked there phone after the 629 upgrade. what is there to lose your phone is already bricked. thank you so much for this.


----------



## chetan.saraf

WWWOOOOWWWW, I CANT TELL U GUYS HOW RELIEVED I AM NOW THAT MY PHONE IS UNBRICKED AND WORKING PERFECTLY.....
I CANT THANK ENOUGH....
KUDOS TO THE PEOPLE WHO MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND THANKS A LOT FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## somkun

has anyone made clockwork mod recovery work? I attempted to flash, CM said it was successful, but when I press reboot into recovery, it just spits me back to regular. CM version 5.0.2.3


----------



## hornet99

thank you very much, the phone working again. I just can not connect to wifi. But at least it phone .... many thanks


----------



## OgreDroid88

I'm rather impressed with the workaround with no available SBF. Droid X users couldn't get this going, but the D2G guys? Yeah.

So, somkun said that the Clockwork Mod doesn't seem to work. Is that for everyone? I have a working .629 update, but I might intentionally brick and then use the method so that I can get a custom rom back on.
Hornet99: I think someone else had that same problem and they re-sbf'ed again to get rid of it. It was a post in here either on page 5 or 6 I think.


----------



## xelric

please help im stock in the 6 step: ''6.reboot to recovery,reapply 629 OTA update.zip,reboot'' where i can download the update to apply??? because the wifi doesnt work


----------



## anol33t

Was stuck at a rootless 629. Successfully went to a rooted 629 using the steps described in the OP.
Thanks devs!


----------



## anol33t

xelric said:


> please help im stock in the 6 step: ''6.reboot to recovery,reapply 629 OTA update.zip,reboot'' where i can download the update to apply??? because the wifi doesnt work


I faced a similar problem. What I did was dialed *228 and pressed 1 to activate my phone. And 3g data started working. Then I just allowed it to download the update over 3g and proceeded with it.


----------



## silver6054

xelric said:


> please help im stock in the 6 step: ''6.reboot to recovery,reapply 629 OTA update.zip,reboot'' where i can download the update to apply??? because the wifi doesnt work


The update can be found at
http://www.mediafire.com/?591t5kzfmgcm4d5

or, as anol33t suggests, just let it update OTA.


----------



## fulvi0

eatatjoe69 said:


> Did
> 
> Did you do all the steps and followed with a factory reset? It is after the factory reset that the wfi begins to work again.


yeap i made step by step, but the wifi wont to work


----------



## hornet99

WIFI does not work .... I followed the instructions and WIFI will not connect to the router ... any ideas?
thanks


----------



## hornet99

... and when I'm online, so I can not download the "otarootkeeper". Can someone give me a direct link to download this file? thank you ...


----------



## Naesen20

It works, confirmed on a verizon flashed (pre-flashed firmware from warehouse) .629 phone, which likely means it will work even if VZW gives you a pre-flashed phone or flashes your phone in store. Thank you!


----------



## thebrianiac

It works but after the OTA update, the radio doesn't work anymore. Any tips? I'm going to try a data wipe after this nandroid backup finishes.
Also having this weird problem with the notification bar. I'll pull it down but it goes back up automatically after a half-second.

EDIT: A factory reset seems to have solved my problems. Wi-Fi, radio, and notification bar seem to be working fine so far.


----------



## thebrianiac

somkun said:


> has anyone made clockwork mod recovery work? I attempted to flash, CM said it was successful, but when I press reboot into recovery, it just spits me back to regular. CM version 5.0.2.3


You need to install and run the D2Bootstrap by koush first
Then flash the newest CM *but pick DROID X 2nd-init*


----------



## silver6054

thebrianiac said:


> It works but after the OTA update, the radio doesn't work anymore. Any tips? I'm going to try a data wipe after this nandroid backup finishes.
> Also having this weird problem with the notification bar. I'll pull it down but it goes back up automatically after a half-second.
> 
> EDIT: A factory reset seems to have solved my problems. Wi-Fi, radio, and notification bar seem to be working fine so far.


You seem to have had the same experience, so let me "bump" it here so that others don't panic! I did this three times before finding the factory reset fix.

So:
1) As expected, the initial 4.5.608 bricks the phone with the MEM_MAP message
2) The next SBF unbricks it, and brings up a running 2.3.3 version. You may need to activate the phone (*228). After this, voice and data will work, WIFI may NOT. (Failing on the "Obtaining IP address from...." state)
3) Doing the update, either OTA or from recovery: Wifi should now work. If voice and data don't (network shows no bars), do a factory reset. I didn't try doing a factory reset earlier in the process, that might prevent issues at this stage. Before the reset, a number of things are strange, for example I could get to Settings>Wireless & Networks, but I couldn't select Mobile Networks option (which of course I wanted to do to see if I could see why I couldn't get any network!)
After reset, everything works.

Of course, YMMV!


----------



## fulvi0

hornet99 said:


> WIFI does not work .... I followed the instructions and WIFI will not connect to the router ... any ideas?
> thanks


i had the same problem and i solve after made these steps....

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6.reboot to recovery,reapply [/background]629 OTA[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] update.zip,reboot.(thanks silver6054 for the ota zip link)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7.open otarootkeeper,restore su[/background]


----------



## thebrianiac

silver6054 said:


> You seem to have had the same experience, so let me "bump" it here so that others don't panic! I did this three times before finding the factory reset fix.
> 
> So:
> 1) As expected, the initial 4.5.608 bricks the phone with the MEM_MAP message
> 2) The next SBF unbricks it, and brings up a running 2.3.3 version. You may need to activate the phone (*228). After this, voice and data will work, WIFI may NOT. (Failing on the "Obtaining IP address from...." state)
> 3) Doing the update, either OTA or from recovery: Wifi should now work. If voice and data don't (network shows no bars), do a factory reset. I didn't try doing a factory reset earlier in the process, that might prevent issues at this stage. Before the reset, a number of things are strange, for example I could get to Settings>Wireless & Networks, but I couldn't select Mobile Networks option (which of course I wanted to do to see if I could see why I couldn't get any network!)
> After reset, everything works.
> 
> Of course, YMMV!


I actually narrowed it down to a single file that was causing the problem using Titanium Backup. All I ended up doing was restoring from a nandroid backup before I wiped and using Root Explorer, went to /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/. From there, I deleted the telephony.db. It gets recreated immediately and the radio starts working also. I rebooted for safe measure though. I'm still not completely sure what this does but there doesn't seem to be any negative side-effects from deleting the file.


----------



## silver6054

fulvi0 said:


> i had the same problem and i solve after made these steps....
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6.reboot to recovery,reapply [/background]629 OTA[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] update.zip,reboot.(thanks silver6054 for the ota zip link)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7.open otarootkeeper,restore su[/background]


You should follow up your post on xda!


----------



## moelsen

is that .629 SBF [now in the original post as of this morning] _the_ official .629 SBF we've been waiting for as well? i grabbed the download to hold on to. funny how it hasn't really been mentioned in this thread or anywhere else on the interwebs yet.


----------



## silver6054

moelsen said:


> is that .629 SBF [now in the original post as of this morning] _the_ official .629 SBF we've been waiting for as well? i grabbed the download to hold on to. funny how it hasn't really been mentioned in this thread or anywhere else on the interwebs yet.


I guess we need someone who has bricked their phone doing an SBF, try just applying this rather than the other stuff in the OP.


----------



## hasser

Hi, thanks for the wonderful work. Just two questions.
1) What do I do on this step?:
6.reboot to recovery,reapply 629 OTA update.zip,reboot.(thanks silver6054 for the ota zip link)
I understand to download that zip, but I don't know how to apply it onto my device. There's no sbf in it, nor will RSD accept the zip or any of its files.
2) I am doing an update of 629 OTA 3G right now, as WiFi won't work after the first 5 steps. When I get it installed, if WiFi still fails, when I do a factory reinstall, it will lose my OTARootKeeper files, no? How am I supposed to get my root on 629, as well as have WiFi working? Or is this not possible?
Thanks for more detials.
See you replied on how to use the .zip, but I guess it's not needed if you do the OTA properly over 3G.

Edit: OTA update over 3G finished. WiFi now works. Restored root. Everything's working great. I can't thank you enough for compiling this information. Now running a perfectly rooted D2G on .629. For the record, this is a D2G that I got preflashed by Verizon, so I received it stuck on .629. Was a "certified replacement", after 2 weeks ago when I tried to revert and bricked.


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

moelsen said:


> is that .629 SBF [now in the original post as of this morning] _the_ official .629 SBF we've been waiting for as well? i grabbed the download to hold on to. funny how it hasn't really been mentioned in this thread or anywhere else on the interwebs yet.


Now we had tested that sbf is the one we've benn wating for so long...
and the root step still works!


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

hasser said:


> Hi, thanks for the wonderful work. Just two questions.
> 
> 1) What do I do on this step?:
> 
> I understand to download that zip, but I don't know how to apply it onto my device. There's no sbf in it, nor will RSD accept the zip or any of its files.
> 
> 2) I am doing an update of 629 OTA 3G right now, as WiFi won't work after the first 5 steps. When I get it installed, if WiFi still fails, when I do a factory reinstall, it will lose my OTARootKeeper files, no? How am I supposed to get my root on 629, as well as have WiFi working? Or is this not possible?
> 
> Thanks for more detials.


How to reboot to recovery&apply zip update:
1.Press X + Power and hold to power up the phone,release until you see the recovery
2.Press Vol up&down at the same time to unlock the bootmenu
3.Choose the moto-signed OTA zip file and apply the update
4.wipe data&cache if you have to
5.reboot


----------



## Viking Leonard

This works!!! After me screwing things up, I'm able to boot into recovery again. You saved my ass MWHM.

Man, I almost forgot all about the bootstrap method. Then I remembered the LED blue light stand offs, and laughed out loud. Either way, we're spoiled. Thanks again to the strangest name on the forum  BIG CHEERS!!!!


----------



## chetan.saraf

Friends now that i hav fixed my phone, i am finding it impossible to use its internal 8 gb memory. i want to store images, mp3s, video n other stuff and utilize the free space. Plz somebody show me the way to do it..... and if its not possible, shame on motorola...


----------



## ups droid2global

hii,, as per your direction i had done every thing but i am unable to update.zip .629 in d2g .while rooting i am getting error ..
"su " is unable to perform i am unable to connect to wifi .
please help mee please....................


----------



## ElectroGeek

So what is the verdict? 
Is this something that works reliably. I will link to it if a known dev confirms it...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Viking Leonard

It literally works, I don't know how else to say it. I had to do this twice in the last day. I'm no dev, I'm an Android user that has been flashing Roms since Pete's bugless on the OG. (If you are stuck bricked on the bootloader screen with the "[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]D0.11 [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Err:A5, 70,70,00,1F" white text, THIS METHOD WILL GET YOU UNBRICKED AND ROOTED. Just read the OP's instructions... seriously.)[/background]



silver6054 said:


> not tested,but since you flash this sbf will have nothing change in boot&cdt&rec,normal ota could have chance not recognize your phone and push the update
> but you can feel free to test it,and please let me know the result


I OTA'ed mine, no problems, like I stated in the steps below.

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Flash 608 > Flash the repacked 629 > Use the SuperOneClick Method to root> Install OTA Root Keeper app, backup your Superuser, then unroot (keep the app) > apply the official 629 update, (I did mine OTA using stock update check, not flashing an update zip. in recovery) then restore root using the Root Keeper app. Use bootstrap to get back to CWM recovery, and flash away, or restore old setups. I've tested t[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]his method, and believe me, it works. Thanks again My Wife Has Milk, your tutorial and links are appreciated immensely.[/background]


----------



## eatatjoe69

Just so I am clear how would you go about flashing a custom rom from here? Precise steps if possible and isn't the bootloader changed so that you cannot flash older roms?

Thx

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## NegO

Hi, thanks you very very much!!! works for me!!!

But.. i can't root... superoneclick stay on "Shell rooting device... - step #7 WaitingForDevice 0,02s"

Thanks!!!


----------



## Viking Leonard

eatatjoe69 said:


> Just so I am clear how would you go about flashing a custom rom from here? Precise steps if possible and isn't the bootloader changed so that you cannot flash older roms?


Use the Droid 2 Recovery app from the market (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.droid2.bootstrap), or manually install the apk found here in this link: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Motorola_Droid_2_Global:_Full_Update_Guide


----------



## Branksy

If i'm rooted on 608 do i just skip step #1?

Thanks for the hard work Mr. Milk


----------



## silver6054

Branksy said:


> If i'm rooted on 608 do i just skip step #1?
> 
> Thanks for the hard work Mr. Milk


It depends on what you have done as root. If you just have a stock 4.5.608 phone that you have rooted, you can skip most of this (which is for bricked phones or those on 4.5.629). You can install rootkeeper, back up root, temp unroot (might not be needed) and apply the update.zip or accept the update OTA.

However, if you have deleted files, added clockwork etc, it might be better to do the 4.5.608 SBF anyway to make sure you have everything in a clean state.

.But in either case, I wouldn't use the second SBF, as I don't know what that would do to someone who doesn't yet have the 4.5.629 bootloader


----------



## DIZEN-X

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hello![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]After any[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]firmware[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Boot[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]D0.11[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]shows[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the firmware[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to the official[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]629[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]still [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]D0.11[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What's the problem[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background]


----------



## moelsen

after being on .629 and going back to .608 by using this method, has anyone SBF'd froyo, or even .608 again? i'm curious to know if SBFing to builds earlier than .629 still turns the phone into a brick after getting back to .608 using this method.


----------



## silver6054

moelsen said:


> after being on .629 and going back to .608 by using this method, has anyone SBF'd froyo, or even .608 again? i'm curious to know if SBFing to builds earlier than .629 still turns the phone into a brick after getting back to .608 using this method.


Going back to .608 does indeed brick the phone. I think the point is that the bootloader has been updated permanently, so that any non-.629 version won't work without the trick here. I don't know what would happen if you did an SBF to Froyo and then tried to unbrick using the second SBF here.


----------



## moelsen

silver6054 said:


> Going back to .608 does indeed brick the phone. I think the point is that the bootloader has been updated permanently, so that any non-.629 version won't work without the trick here. I don't know what would happen if you did an SBF to Froyo and then tried to unbrick using the second SBF here.


Yeah that's what I figured. Wonder if this trick works with those sbfs.. probably not without more modification I would think. I'm too cautious. I don't want to go to 629 if it means I can't ever go back to froyo.. even if Ill never want to again. I guess 608 is end of the line for me.

I know its off topic but does anyone know any good *solid* rom for this phone? Seems like there's always a trade off.. usually the camera.


----------



## jalex

I assume the answer is no but just wanted to check.

would the repack potentially work on a non global droid 2, using the correct 2.3.3 droid 2 sbf? I'm using the r2d2 edition if it matters.

Thanks.


----------



## inplabth

I've followed the directions to the letter from the OP, and for some reason the phone will not activate at all. I can make the activation call, but after I press "1" it just sits there for about a minute then tells me that the activation failed.


----------



## rkotesovec

Viking Leonard said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Flash 608 > Flash the repacked 629 > Use the SuperOneClick Method to root> Install OTA Root Keeper app, backup your Superuser, then unroot (keep the app) > apply the official 629 update, (I did mine OTA using stock update check, not flashing an update zip. in recovery) then restore root using the Root Keeper app. Use bootstrap to get back to CWM recovery, and flash away, or restore old setups. I've tested t[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]his method, and believe me, it works. Thanks again My Wife Has Milk, your tutorial and links are appreciated immensely.[/background]


This worked fine for me, but need to read and do it step by step carefully  , works withs update.zip too.

The china 629 sbf did not work for me, but not sure if I used it correctly (it did not work -> so probably I did not ...  )


----------



## rkotesovec

NegO said:


> Hi, thanks you very very much!!! works for me!!!
> 
> But.. i can't root... superoneclick stay on "Shell rooting device... - step #7 WaitingForDevice 0,02s"
> 
> Thanks!!!


need to re-enable usb-debugging (settings/applications/development/usb debugging)


----------



## ducky831

Can this be done with the D2 and not the D2G one?

Bootloader
D2.37
Err: A5, 70, 70, 00, 1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
Ok to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable


----------



## sypher704

this post has become frivolous as i found RSDlite...sooo yea, root worked top to bottom for me, and i did it on a completely inactive phone, the wifi glitch was hard to work around, but i backed up the voodoo apk from another phone and threw it on here, and yea, worked like a charm. now to get cwm and CM9...


----------



## ElectroGeek

Can you downgrade to .608 using this method?

I have not seen a clear answer to this question.

Droid2 Global Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno

There are wifi issues on .608 after unbricking.


----------



## ElectroGeek

ElectroGeek said:


> Can you downgrade to .608 using this method?
> 
> I have not seen a clear answer to this question.


And can you run cm7/cm9/(other rom) after?

Droid2 Global Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## freekfly

ducky831 said:


> Can this be done with the D2 and not the D2G one?
> 
> Bootloader
> D2.37
> Err: A5, 70, 70, 00, 1F
> 
> MEM_MAP Blank
> Service Req'd
> Battery OK
> Ok to Program
> Connect USB
> Data Cable


Same Situation.

Any luck? I've got the EXACT Same error. I've tried using RSDLite 5.6 (was on 4.8) still nothing. I could really use this fix for a Droid 2 and not the Global version. Thoughts?


----------



## eatatjoe69

Delete

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## eatatjoe69

Delete please
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno

ElectroGeek said:


> And can you run cm7/cm9/(other rom) after?


Sometimes it's a good idea to actually read a thread before posting.

4.5.629 can be rooted. CWM can be installed. CWM works. You can use CWM to make nandroid backups and install custom ROMs.

You can use CWM to install CM9 on top of 4.5.629.

You also can use CWM to install CM7on top of 4.5.629.

And you won't believe me, but you can use CWM to install MIUI on top of 4.5.629 as well (but who the hell needs MIUI).


----------



## ElectroGeek

Gasai Yuno said:


> Sometimes it's a good idea to actually read a thread before posting.
> 
> 4.5.629 can be rooted. CWM can be installed. CWM works. You can use CWM to make nandroid backups and install custom ROMs.
> 
> You can use CWM to install CM9 on top of 4.5.629.
> 
> You also can use CWM to install CM7on top of 4.5.629.
> 
> And you won't believe me, but you can use CWM to install MIUI on top of 4.5.629 as well (but who the hell needs MIUI).


I did read the thread. You misunderstood the question.

Will the old roms work properly on the downgraded .608 or will they have the same kind of problems as on the .629 update. There is no telling how well they work on .629 update

I am guessing that the same kinds of problems will occure.

Droid2 Global Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You're guessing wrong.

As long as the base is 4.5.629 with corresponding updated kernel modules, they will work fine. Even if not, all it would take to fix it is update the proprietary binaries taken from 4.5.x.


----------



## Cooly

I did the update and bricked my R2D2. I tried to root it, then sbf back when I couldn't. I realize now I should have done some research first. Can anyone here help me please? Its the wife's phone and she is not happy!!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Take it to VZW, tell them the update ruined it. They'll reflash it.


----------



## Cooly

Ok check this out friends!! *Verizon is sending me a new R2D2*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I called Verizon today, talked to tech support and told them* their OTA* locked up my phone. I did the update and the phone was freezing up and doing weird stuff. So I pulled the battery, and the phone started the bootloader screen and is stuck there. And asked her "So now what?" She admitted this has happened to a lot of D2 and R2D2 phones. I had an extended service plan on that phone. If you don't, she said Motorola is replacing the bricked phones, as the update is isn't supposed to brick them. So I urge everyone with a bricked phone to call like I did!!!!


----------



## FrankyFiggz27

Cooly said:


> Ok check this out friends!! *Verizon is sending me a new R2D2*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I called Verizon today, talked to tech support and told them* their OTA* locked up my phone. I did the update and the phone was freezing up and doing weird stuff. So I pulled the battery, and the phone started the bootloader screen and is stuck there. And asked her "So now what?" She admitted this has happened to a lot of D2 and R2D2 phones. I had an extended service plan on that phone. If you don't, she said Motorola is replacing the bricked phones, as the update is isn't supposed to brick them. So I urge everyone with a bricked phone to call like I did!!!!


ehh..maybe it bricked cuz u tried to flash a droid 2 global sbf on your r2d2. might want to read the title of the thread next time lol. "D2g"...... NOT "R2D2"


----------



## econ

After (stupidly) doing the OTA upgrade to 629, is there any way to get root without bricking then unbricking?


----------



## jellybellys

No

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## key5000

My phone was BRICKED for few months since the new released. With the help from all SMART users in this forum, i'm able to un-bricked my phone and it's now working again. Thank you all.

Since my D2G was using Tmobile service before but after I un-bricked it, now I can't use with Tmobile.

Would any one please help me on how to make this D2G working again on Tmobile carrier?

Thanks in advance

KEY


----------



## JackDeMeyers

Trying this now....... IT WORKED!

Things to note: 
I never got stuck in a boot loop after SBF'ing so I never had to Wipe Data/Factory Reset
I had to Reactivate my phone after SBF'ing (calling *228)
In SuperOneClick root, set the exploit method to zergRush
After applying the 629 OTA.zip update I had some issues with my network so to fix this I:
 -Took out my SIM card
-Factory Reset
-Went through Android/Google Setup.
-Turned off, replaced SIM card, rebooted

That's it!


----------



## silver6054

JackDeMeyers said:


> Trying this now.......	IT WORKED!
> 
> Things to note:
> I never got stuck in a boot loop after SBF'ing so I never had to Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> I had to Reactivate my phone after SBF'ing (calling *228)
> In SuperOneClick root, set the exploit method to zergRush
> After applying the 629 OTA.zip update I had some issues with my network so to fix this I:
> -Took out my SIM card
> -Factory Reset
> -Went through Android/Google Setup.
> -Turned off, replaced SIM card, rebooted
> 
> That's it!


That's good. I didn't need to take out the SIM card, the Factory Reset alone was enough. Do you mean SIM or SD?


----------



## key5000

Does any one know how to make this Verizon D2G to work on other Network such as TMobile or AT&T?

Thanks


----------



## Gasai Yuno

key5000, baseband hacking for 4.5.629 was discussed in this thread earlier. Although you're probably one of those who prefer not to read; if so, I apologise but I don't feel like spoon-feeding people stuff that has already been discussed and explained.


----------



## silver6054

Gasai Yuno said:


> key5000, baseband hacking for 4.5.629 was discussed in this thread earlier. Although you're probably one of those who prefer not to read; if so, I apologise but I don't feel like spoon-feeding people stuff that has already been discussed and explained.


But if key5000 still wants a reference, post 12 on http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23575-band-unlock-on-d2g-629/page__st__10 followed by a success story


----------



## GotLoveForAll

Everything worked and my phone boots up fine. But now it *keeps going in and out of airplane mode every 3 seconds*? Why is it doing that?
I have don't want to factory reset and lose my newfound root. 
Help please.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Factory reset should not affect root. If my understanding is correct, it's the same as wiping /data (and maybe /cache also?). The su binary and Superuser apk should be in /system, so they won't be affected.


----------



## safeebroxton

JackDeMeyers said:


> Trying this now.......	IT WORKED!
> 
> Things to note:
> I never got stuck in a boot loop after SBF'ing so I never had to Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> I had to Reactivate my phone after SBF'ing (calling *228)
> In SuperOneClick root, set the exploit method to zergRush
> After applying the 629 OTA.zip update I had some issues with my network so to fix this I:
> -Took out my SIM card
> -Factory Reset
> -Went through Android/Google Setup.
> -Turned off, replaced SIM card, rebooted
> 
> That's it!


This worked for me too. Kind of stumbled onto it! The instructions for this root were really brilliant. I think I would have smashed my phone with a hammer if I hadn't been able to get my root back. I will never root another phone again without root keeper.


----------



## Clank714

Does the repacked .629 include radio? If it does not we could possibly replace .608 with .601 and get this working on the regular D2.


----------



## freddy0872

GotLoveForAll said:


> Factory reset should not affect root. If my understanding is correct, it's the same as wiping /data (and maybe /cache also?). The su binary and Superuser apk should be in /system, so they won't be affected.


You are correct. Factory Resetting will not dissolve your root and they are stored in SYSTEM. doing a factory reset will keep root and all files on SD card. no worries. when i used my D2G i never had issues with it bumping from airplane mode and back. we would turn on airplane mode and back off when trying to use CM7 back in BETA stage. i would try a factory reset. if no dice there you may have to do a FULL SBF and completely wipe your phone.


----------



## rpajounia

will this delete any of my apps data?


----------



## silver6054

rpajounia said:


> will this delete any of my apps data?


If you do a factory reset (which you probably will have to do) it deletes all app data stored on the phone. If your app stores its data on the SD card, it might be OK.
If you have Titanium Backup installed from when you were rooted, once you regain root you can restore the (slightly old) backups from there, if you were making them.


----------



## rpajounia

but if i dont do factory reset, sbf'ing wont delete app data would it?


----------



## silver6054

rpajounia said:


> but if i dont do factory reset, sbf'ing wont delete app data would it?


Doing the SBF(s) and the update won't delete your apps or data.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

4.5.608 which you have to boot into to get root sometimes has issues with 4.5.629 data and thus bootloops until you factory reset it.

That's about it.


----------



## jvbuwyo

I am a relatively new but reasonably sophisticated user. I've had my d2g for about 4 months and had rooted it using droid easy root v7d. But foolishly I updated and lost it. I'd really like to get it back so I've been reading this thread for a couple of weeks. I'd like to ask a couple of questions to be sure I understand (forgive me in advance for trying some of your patience). I'm doing this from a mac. So I downloaded sbf_flash. The first step is to put the file VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf to the same directory as sbf_flash and run it, right? Then remove that file, copy BL=2 BOOT REC CDT.sbf to that directory, and run sbf_flash again, right?

Then reboot to recovery and wipe data and cache if I need to.

The next step I'm confused about. Superoneclick is for window, right? Can I use droid easy root v7d (I couldn't figure out if its zergrush or not). If not, what do I use?

I think I understand the rest, but I'm confused about the statement at the very top of the post:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]last edit:[/background]some one from china[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] just released offical [/background]629 sbf

Does this mean that the 629 sbf file linked there replaces one of the files in the procedure I just outlined?

Many thanks to the kind soul that answers,

Jeff
----


----------



## defektedtoy

Thank you so much for this! Worked like a charm.

Except now my wifi doesn't work. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a fix?


----------



## silver6054

defektedtoy said:


> Thank you so much for this! Worked like a charm.
> 
> Except now my wifi doesn't work. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a fix?


Did you do that upgrade.zip part? That usually fixes the Wifi issue. Otherwise, at the risk of sounding like a Verizon CSR drone, "Try a factory reset" That cleared out some issues for me.


----------



## defektedtoy

Oh my god I'm retarded. No I totally forgot that part. I'm downloading it now and will report back if it fixes my issue. Thanks for the heads up on that haha!

I was caught up on the otarootkeeper bit and hadn't made it to the OTA update part.

Fixed. That did the trick. Thanks a ton!

*edit #3457* Well even though that worked, I lost root so I am going to try to reflash after I install otarootkeeper. Last time I didn't need to wipe so I'm hoping that now that I have OTArootkeeper on the phone I won't need the wifi to work before I back up the su.


----------



## eatatjoe69

Currently I am having a small wifi issue with all customs roms which range from back and fort Disconnects and reconnects to extremely slow download rates. Currently on a rooted .629 phone which was previously bricked. Cyanogen 7 GB is the only one that can keep a connection active but the downloads r extremely slow and then eventually the connection resets before a download can be completed. This occurs on both of my D2Gs [ i have 2 cause one was bricked because of the OTA]. I have reflashed from scratch both phones to see if there was an error somewhere along the lines. Anyone have an idea what may be causing the problem.

Thanks


----------



## thegreat

I would like to say a big "THANK YOU" because my phone is now on but these are the problems that I have:
no Bluetooth
battery is invalid
roaming is on.
no wifi


----------



## xnap30

Strange that some people are getting issues and some aren't. Going to try this with a new droid 2 global I got the other day for my mom. Mine was on .330 but hers is on .629. Wack


----------



## Gasai Yuno

thegreat said:


> I would like to say a big "THANK YOU" because my phone is now on but these are the problems that I have:
> no Bluetooth
> battery is invalid
> roaming is on.
> no wifi


Because you didn't follow the instructions and didn't install the 4.5.629 OTA update.


----------



## xnap30

Gasai Yuno said:


> Because you didn't follow the instructions and didn't install the 4.5.629 OTA update.


LOL that's what I thought about people getting no wifi. I was on the .608 and tried to get wifi to download ota rootkeeper but couldn't get it, Had to airdroid the apk off my own phone.

Followed the direction correctly and flashed miui galnet 2.2.10. Works perfectly. No hiccups. Root access works too.


----------



## BootScoot

Is anyone watching this thread? I am having an issue with flashing the repack. I saw someone mentioned using RSD version 5.6. That isn't working for me. It tells me the repack isn't supported. Can anyone assist?

After more digging I know now that my problem is the repack file. RSD 5.6 does not support it, at least on my computer. I have tried to downgrade RSD but that didn't work either. I am back to RSD 5.6 now. I really need some assistance please.


----------



## xnap30

BootScoot said:


> Is anyone watching this thread? I am having an issue with flashing the repack. I saw someone mentioned using RSD version 5.6. That isn't working for me. It tells me the repack isn't supported. Can anyone assist?
> 
> After more digging I know now that my problem is the repack file. RSD 5.6 does not support it, at least on my computer. I have tried to downgrade RSD but that didn't work either. I am back to RSD 5.6 now. I really need some assistance please.


Did you unzip the repack? It's in a rar file. You need to extract the sbf


----------



## BootScoot

It wasn't zipped when I downloaded it. I don't have an option to unzip it.

Edit: I had a D'uh moment! I'm good to go now. Rootz is the best. Thank you all.

Edit 2: Now I cannot get my phone to download the root file. Each time I try to download the root file I get an error that the download failed. I have already done a full wipe and a factory reset. Anyone know how to help with this?

Edit 3: Rooted!


----------



## xnap30

BootScoot said:


> It wasn't zipped when I downloaded it. I don't have an option to unzip it.
> 
> Edit: I had a D'uh moment! I'm good to go now. Rootz is the best. Thank you all.
> 
> Edit 2: Now I cannot get my phone to download the root file. Each time I try to download the root file I get an error that the download failed. I have already done a full wipe and a factory reset. Anyone know how to help with this?


The OTA root keeper file? After you flash the repack, wifi and mobile doesn't work I believe. You should try to get the apk from somewhere and use that. Then after you apply the update 629 file, everything should work.

I'm not sure if that's what you mean


----------



## Steve.G

First off, thank you to the OP and all the others who made this possible. I'd like to add some thoughts here:
Please make the "unroot" after installing and running OTA rootkeeper its own step. Would have saved me a lot of time if I'd bothered to read more carefully, and it might help someone else
I didn't have my device active on a line of service, therefore without Wifi, could not install market apps. I ripped ota rootkeeper from my active phone and used adb to install the apk. Also, I had to install D2 bootstrap this way, because I couldn't download it either. I don't know if it would be appropriate to post the apk for others to use.. I'm assuming so since it's a free app, but I would like to check with supercurio first.
At this moment I appear to be up and running with .629, and I'm waiting for it to boot so I can restore root with OTA Rootkeeper. How awesome is that?


----------



## pj1000

I'm d/l'ing the 608.sbf and then attempted to flash it in my 629 phone, but it's busting out saying it's not a signed copy and then aborts. I've flashed roms for years (Samsung) and I usually figure this stuff out, but the copy I downloaded and copied over to the phone isn't doing the trick. Did I miss something? Thanks for any help.


----------



## xnap30

Steve.G said:


> I'm d/l'ing the 608.sbf and then attempted to flash it in my 629 phone, but it's busting out saying it's not a signed copy and then aborts. I've flashed roms for years (Samsung) and I usually figure this stuff out, but the copy I downloaded and copied over to the phone isn't doing the trick. Did I miss something? Thanks for any help.


You don't flash sbfs via cwm you use rsd lite to flash them. Once again check out the cyanogenmod instructions on the droid 2 global and you'll learn about sbf and flashing.

Here it is for both of you: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Motorola_Droid_2_Global:_Full_Update_Guide


----------



## Steve.G

xnap30 said:


> It is not appropriate to post up the apks but I can tell you the d2bootstrap is free to download from cyanogenmod's instructions for the motorola droid 2 global. Just search it up cyanogenmod droid 2 global flash instructions.
> 
> Otherwise get the apks before hand. That should be edited into the OP, I agree.
> 
> You don't flash sbfs via cwm you use rsd lite to flash them. Once again check out the cyanogenmod instructions on the droid 2 global and you'll learn about sbf and flashing.
> 
> Here it is for both of you: http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide


If your D2G isn't on an active line and you can't program it you will be a little out of luck, since wifi doesn't work on the patched .608 system. I mentioned in an earlier post that I had overcome this, but just to clarify...

While on a working system download Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper from the play store.
Extract the apk from your working system by either with a file explorer (I thought we'd need root for this, but I just tested and was able to do it with Astro) or use the adb shell to 'pull' the file. Apps are located at /data/app/ - copy org.voodoootarootkeeper.apk to your computer
Download Droid 2 Bootstrap
Follow the steps outlined in the howto in the 1st post of this thread to get to rooted patched .608
Connect to adb and use 'adb install' to install RootKeeper from the apk you ripped earlier - don't forget to RUN it and protect root
OTA to .629 - I was having some trouble getting to recovery so I tried installing droid 2 bootstrap and flashing the .608-.629 update zip in CWR but ran into problems with system asserts and stuff. I eventually figured out that stock recovery on the D2G is hold X on boot and then press both the volume up and down buttons at the same time. I kept reading 'search button' which wasn't working.


----------



## fidya_a

My Wife Has Milk said:


> check this out http://and-developer.../partitions:cdt
> and I dont use custom rom based on 2nd init(like cm)
> so you have to test it yourself
> btw,since I've confrimed offical 608 sbf+repacked unoffical 629 sbf=normal sbf reset,there should be no need to worry about bricking the phone again(unless moto update the cdt.bin again and you accepted the ota = =|||)


Is it possible for droid 2 a955? i've try to force flash this repacked to my a955, but fail.
Would you help to create for droid 2 please...


----------



## breadbossguy

This is great advice. Here is 2 additions from my experience with this procedure:



Steve.G said:


> Connect to adb and use 'adb install' to install RootKeeper from the apk you ripped earlier - don't forget to RUN it and protect root


Again, you can do this without adb if you want - not sure if it's necessary but the instructions say to root, protect root *AND UNROOT* with Voodoo after.

confirmed working on a non-bricked OTA updated 629.

Had to do a factory reset to get the phone out of roaming and to get wifi to work.

::edit::

Just to be clear, you unroot with voodoo, then use it to restore the saved root.


----------



## Sabten

So, I'm a complete noob and I read this thread like 50 times, did a ton of research because frankly I couldn't understand half of it, then I followed the steps at the beginning and successfully rooted my D2G. Thank you so much! My question is, can I really install a custom ROM now? I've tried to install CyanogenMod with no luck. I tried both the Rom Manager app method and this one. Neither worked for me.

Oh, and I don't know if it would be helpful to add to the steps at the beginning, 1. Install OTA Rootkeeper - (probably obvious to everyone but me!) I did not do that first and I ended up having to do the whole process twice. Thanks!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You probably tried to install the Froyo build of CM7 (the "official" one).

It won't work. You're on the Gingerbread kernel, and as such, you must use the Gingerbread-compatible builds.


----------



## Sabten

I think you're right. Where can I find the correct files?


----------



## bigworm19999

Sorry.... I'm A Little slow... Anyone That Could Post A Video, It Would Be Very Useful


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You won't believe me. On this forum. In the development subsection of this section.


----------



## bigworm19999

Well im about to test this... But can someone post a list of the apps i should have on my phone, or if i need any apps on my phone ?? Or Do i get them after i do this..


----------



## Jabberwockish

Sabten said:


> I think you're right. Where can I find the correct files?


http://rootzwiki.com/forum/76-droid-2-global-development/

CM7: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/
CM9: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-31512/
AOKP: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22741-romaokp-build-35-for-droid-2-global-unofficial-428/
Gummy: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21313-droid2-webeta/


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> You won't believe me. On this forum. In the development subsection of this section.


I can't believe it's in a subforum! It's too deeply nested for me!


----------



## bigworm19999

Noob question: Can i get a link that explains how to flash or where to get RSD Lite ?


----------



## PhantomGamers

i would like something like this for droid 2.
i dropped the bomb ._.


----------



## bigworm19999

I just Need to know how to flash.... do i do it while my phone is on or do i power off, hold volume buttons and select rsd


----------



## Jabberwockish

Google is your friend. The DROID Wiki is an even better friend, sometimes: Detailed SBF instructions


----------



## RiverdALIEN

I had already updated to 629 and was able to root my phone using this method...

but I got greedy and went for the Cyanogen version 7.1 and it's been at the motorola "M" logo screen for the last half hour.

How do I fix it? I can get it to the android recovery screen but its always unsuccessful when I try to flash back to 608 or 629

EDIT:
I returned it from the grave >] )= but i lost my root









At least I know how to get it back now *shrug*


----------



## Gasai Yuno

RiverdALIEN said:


> but I got greedy and went for the Cyanogen version 7.1 and it's been at the motorola "M" logo screen for the last half hour.
> 
> How do I fix it? I can get it to the android recovery screen but its always unsuccessful when I try to flash back to 608 or 629


How do I explain to people for the 100th time that the "official" CM7 builds (not the ones from RootzWiki) are made for D2Gs running Froyo firmware?

To return to 4.5.629, repeat the process outlined in the first post.


----------



## RiverdALIEN

Gasai Yuno said:


> How do I explain to people for the 100th time that the "official" CM7 builds (not the ones from RootzWiki) are made for D2Gs running Froyo firmware?
> 
> To return to 4.5.629, repeat the process outlined in the first post.


I did repeat that process and was back at 4.5.629 a couple hours ago. Now i'm... idk where i'm at. all i know is the logo is white instead of red and it only goes to the bootloader screen. i'll figure it out though.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

White means you're on 2.4.x and you didn't use the 4.5.608 SBF image as outlined in the first post.

Congratulations.


----------



## RiverdALIEN

Gasai Yuno said:


> White means you're on 2.4.x and you didn't use the 4.5.608 SBF image as outlined in the first post.
> 
> Congratulations.


lol.. i'm not completely retarded, no matter how retarded I seem.

i was combining directions from this thread and this: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Motorola_Droid_2_Global:_Full_Update_Guide#Installing_the_Droid_2_Global_Recovery_Bootstrap_with_the_ClockworkMod_Recovery because my goal was to get cyanogen to work.

I have my phone back up and running for the day on 4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US. When I wake up in the middle of the night tonight I might try again.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Repeating: you cannot run official Cyanogenmod builds on a device that was once updated to 4.5.629, no matter what you do.

White Motorola logo means you tried to flash 2.4.x.

To run Cyanogenmod on such a device you need to get the unofficial Gingerbread-based builds, not the "official" Froyo ones.


----------



## RiverdALIEN

I got everything to work. Did the factory data reset to get my 3G/2G data & voice calling to work. Then I restored my apps with Titanium Backup. No problem. Then I restored system data with Titanium Backup. It recommended I reboot. Sure, why not, right?
When the phone came back on, the 3G/2G data and voice calling wouldn't work again. Only wi-fi.

So don't restore system data after you factory data reset. there's probably no reason why you need to. just restore apps or apps+data. I'm resetting again now, I should be fine. I'll edit again if something goes awry.


----------



## [email protected]

1. Could someone explain how to flash something because i dont think i am doing it right?

2. (If i am flashing in recovery mode) my phone wont install the software for .608 because it cant verify the signature, can someone help with this?

I moved the .608 update to the sdcard, set it in recovery, found the .608 software and keep getting the problem in question 2. Sorry, i am new to rooting.

I am using Droid 2 Global
its also at factory mode so up for anything...


----------



## [email protected]

my phone is bricked....
nothing seems to work. its stuck in bootloader mode. i have tried superoneclick, rsd lite and unetbootin. none of the programs get it out of it.
ANYONE HELP?

SRATCH THAT! the repacked .629 worked! OMGOSH THX!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Thx a lot for exploit! got root to run at .629.
THX!


----------



## rod234

I followed this guide and it worked!!! But the information of my phone wasn't available at the end and would force close and also my cell phone can't make any calls!!!


----------



## Chaos2092

Question... I just got (yes, another) my replacement phone with .629 on it. If I follow these instructions, including using rootkeeper when OTAing back to .629 and try and use a CM7 build, will trying to restore a nandroid backup I just made on my previous phone screw anything up? I don't know if the bootloader difference would change anything, I'd rather not risk it as I need this phone and use it rather constantly and would prefer not to be stuck in limbo once again... Currently dealing with stock .629 and being revolted by all the bloatware from being so used to CM7 stripped down.

Because if I'm going to need to re-download/reinstall all of my apps and settings and restore things manually, I'll just finally make the jump to ICS and try Gummy or something.

EDIT: Actually two more questions about the content in the OP.

I've heard talk of a 'combined' SBF, is this just the second one I'm told to flash in those directions, or one that does the .608 SBF to brick it and then unbrick it in one go?

And also, it looks like in one of the last steps where it says to flash the .629 OTA in recovery, the mediafire link leads t a file with .608 in it, not .629. Unless I'm confused and this is actually what you're supposed to do, just figured I'd point it out.

Thanks guys, this could be a real life saver...


----------



## funkie.nitin

I followed the mentioned process but my D2G still stuck on Bootloader Screen.
1. Flashed VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf using RSD Lite 5.6
2. Then Flashed BL=2 BOOT REC CDT.sbf which is under flash_this_after_full_608_sbf folder.
after this it should boot normaly so that I can proceed with other steps but noooooo I am still getting bootloader screen.








Help Please


----------



## kwood129

funkie.nitin said:


> I followed the mentioned process but my D2G still stuck on Bootloader Screen.
> 1. Flashed VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf using RSD Lite 5.6
> 2. Then Flashed BL=2 BOOT REC CDT.sbf which is under flash_this_after_full_608_sbf folder.
> after this it should boot normaly so that I can proceed with other steps but noooooo I am still getting bootloader screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help Please


Have you disconnected the USB cable? If not then unplug it and try again. Sometimes I have this problem and disconnecting it makes it boot just fine.


----------



## funkie.nitin

kwood129 said:


> Have you disconnected the USB cable? If not then unplug it and try again. Sometimes I have this problem and disconnecting it makes it boot just fine.


I even tried this but still no go.


----------



## Chaos2092

...that makes me nervous and want to stick with stock for fear of bricking my phone and being unable to reverse it. *sigh* I've dealt with it this far and after going to Launcher Pro it's not so bad...


----------



## knightmare

@Gasai Yuno:

THANK YOU!!!  I just wanted to confirm and let you all know, I was able to get my phone to .629 and it's rooted!

Have a nice day and I'd like to extend my gratitude to all those who worked on making this happen (zergrush/Android Exploid Team, The dude that released the 629.sbf, shortfuse<for superoneclick>, and of course Gasai for this excellent entry!!)

--KM


----------



## tenbbs

OK, so here's what happens when you don't read ALL of the messages before you go Rooting/ROMing.

Bricked my D2G while trying to downgrade from .629 in the spring.
Waited for the fix,which MWHM supplied a couple months later.
Flashed .608, Flashed BL2, booted. SuperOneClick Rooted. OTA Rootkeeper installed, Saved root.
- Did not Un-root (not sure if that is part of my problem now)
Upgraded to .629 OTA
Restored Root with OTA Rootkeeper, Installed Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap. Booted into ClockworkModRecovery. Did a backup in Clockwork.

- The fatal mistake, installed the CM7 Zip that's linked on the CM for D2G Wiki page. If I'd read all of the forum, I'd have seen that I was probably installing the ROM that works with the bootloader from 2.2.

So my jam up now is:
D2G boots up to Red Moto logo, and stays there. I can boot into the sock recovery, I wiped data/caches, but that doesn't get me past the Moto logo.

RSD Lite 5.6 doesn't see the phone when I connect it.

I have my backup from CWR, but that's not in a Zip format.
Can those backup files be converted into a Zip file suitable for Restoring with the stock recovery console?

I also tried to download the ROM of CM7/GingerBread kernel listed here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/ But the links all dead-end saying the server can't find the requested page.
So, is there a version of CM7 on the GB kernel out there somewhere else to be downloaded?

Thanks for all the collective guidance that's posted on this thread!

-FP


----------



## beh

Hi,
I don't know much on CM7, but I think that I have read that you would need an unofficial version of CM9, once you are on gingerbread.
You also can't flash anything other than an official update from official recovery, so you need to get to CWM recovery to do anything of that sort.
Regarding recovering this, I posted a CD I put together today if you would like to give it a try.
It is a single CD with the .608 sbf, the repacked .629, and a root script, which will also install the bootstrapper and rootkeeper.
If you wanted to give it a try, that should get you back to being able to Bootstrap recovery, to restore your own nandroid backup you had made.
http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/ is where i posted the link to the CD if you want to give it a try.


----------



## tenbbs

With your CD it won't matter that I can't see the D2G in RSD? I see that it's a bootable Linux CD - can you tell me more about how you set it up?
-FP


----------



## beh

Ok, I am not sure why RSD isn't seeing your phone, so can't say for sure this should see it.
One question I should have asked when you said that RSD couldn't see it, is if you are in bootloader, or if it is stuck trying to boot. If it isn't in bootloader, then nothing will see it, unless it is fully booted ( if I am thinking correctly, RSD will see it it if is fully booted, and can reboot the phone.)
If you are in bootloader, then the CD should see it.
A bit more info about the CD, and how it works would be found at
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html
This CD is a remastered version of one of those, that has been remastered to include all of the necessary steps (that weren't necessary before the 629 update) It flashes 608, flashes BL2, then roots and installs rootkeeper and recovery bootstrap. I basically combined all the steps I could into one CD.
One of the main ideas behind it, is that often there are driver and other issues using RSD, and using linux no drivers are necessary, so it tends to be less problematic.
If you aren't in bootloader, there are two different ways that I know of to get there. (sorry if this is info you already know, I have learned it is safer to not assume anything)
Remove and replace the battery, and while holding both volume buttons, turn on the power.
or, Remove and replace the battery, and hold down the up arrow on the keypad while turning on the power.
Once you are in the bootloader, the CD should see the phone.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tenbbs

Good man! Holding down both volume buttons while turning the D2G on sent me into the bootloader - I didn't know that was a shortcut to get to the bootloader. So... flashing to .608 now and from there, root, cmw, and restore my Nandroid.

At that point, I'll be on .629, Rooted, and if I understand things correctly from Gasai (as he has iterated multiple times now), any D2G that's been up to .629/Gingerbread, is stuck with factory ROM at this point....?

-FP


----------



## beh

Sounds good, glad it is working.
did you use the CD, or the other method? If you used the CD, I would appreciate it if you let me know how it worked for you, and if you have any suggestions on improvements for it.
Regarding other ROMS, I think some might have successfully flashed another rom, but I know the roms available are pretty limited, as they have to work with the 629 kernel.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

knightmare said:


> @Gasai Yuno:
> 
> THANK YOU!!!  I just wanted to confirm and let you all know, I was able to get my phone to .629 and it's rooted!
> 
> Have a nice day and I'd like to extend my gratitude to all those who worked on making this happen (zergrush/Android Exploid Team, The dude that released the 629.sbf, shortfuse<for superoneclick>, and of course Gasai for this excellent entry!!)


I don't remember posting anything remotely useful in this thread. You're probably mistaking me for someone else, and this makes me really uneasy.


----------



## itsRelay

Maybe you're being confused for OP, Gasai.. ;]

Anyway. I suppose I've lingered on this thread long enough, probably since the original post, and figure I wanted to tentatively poke my nose into the field. It is pretty much set accepted that this is still the only valid way to obtain root on a D2G with the .629 update, correct?

Now, silly thing is.. For some reason I was flipping out for a good chunk of time when I had originally worked this method, I had trouble attempting to view the 'About Phone' data. Whenever I would select the option, it would revert back to the home screen. I only remembered this recently as someone was tinkering with my phone and was asking how I had a few things on it and started to go through my Settings.. I mean sure, now nearly a month later the data pulls up fine, but could I have possibly missed a step? Is it worth redoing the entire process? :I


----------



## beh

I have a question, that probably isn't feasible, but I will ask it anyway. I was noticing that the size of the actual cdt.bin codegroup is a lot larger than the file flashed by the SBF. This makes me think that when the normal CG31 file is flashed to the system, that rather than replacing the existing file, it updates it, and the update must be in line with what it is expecting.
I was looking at sbf_flash, and the capability it is supposed to have, and it got me to thinking. It says that it is able to flash a specified file, that will overwrite what is there whether it is the right thing or not. (or something to that effect) what it says is, " in other words you can write arbitrary data to any location on the flash -- be careful."
This makes me wonder if it would be feasible to extract the complete cdt.bin file from a phone that has not taken the .629 update, and completely overwrite the cdt.bin codegroup, using sbf_flash.
Someone more familiar with all of this has probably already thought of this, and found it won't work, but just in case I figured I would throw the idea out there.


----------



## micc117

I am also constantly stuck at bootloader screen

D0.11 bootloader

will not boot, ever tried every fix... sbf ALWAYS fails at switching through bp pass through mode, tried the driver fix, tried unplugging and re plugging, 
tried a billion different sbf files (exageration but you get the point)

No matter what I do this phone will not boot, ever... the M logo starts them bam bootloader, everytime...

I have sbf and factory restet as well before trying to boot... I have tried sbfing through ubuntu, no go... I dont know what else to do???

everytime I sbf I get error switching through bp pass though mode... which moto driver should I be using?

I have tried many of them and rsd lite 4.8, 4.9. 5.6 like all of them... I just dont get it, Im not new to this but I have never encounter something like this I couldnt fix....

PLEASE HELP


----------



## beh

Have you attempted to do this on another computer?


----------



## micc117

I dont have another computer, I got it to work once, and now it wont work, the driver motorola flash interface or whatever disappears when the bp pass through mode starts







when i looked at the rsd flasherror files its saying it couldnt connect to that driver which is weird cuz it initially connects to start the flash









idk whats going wrong, one minute it worked and the driver didnt disappear from the list in device manager and now it disappears







i have tried updating the drive at the moment it disappears from the list and that didnt work either


----------



## Haroldz123

can we downgrade to .330?

after updating i mean


----------



## beh

Haroldz123 said:


> can we downgrade to .330?
> 
> after updating i mean


Once you are on .629. there is no coming back to an earlier version. If you need to band unlock, there is a way to do that, but the only thing you will have from 330 is the radio.


----------



## dudemansir

It is painful how slow stock is over a tasty rom







Thanks to everyone doing hard work to get us OTA installers back on the train.


----------



## jargon113

Well, I really wish I knew about this when it came out. I read all 20 pages before doing anything, followed the instructions, and voila! I have root. I can't thank all of you that have helped make this happen. Ran into no problems. Have no problems. It couldn't have been more seamless.

THANK YOU.

P.S. PERMANENT FAN OF ROOTZWIKI NOW


----------



## jargon113

All is well, BUT I can not flash clockwork recovery. I couldn't before, so it isn't anything new. I seen someone say they could. Anything I can do to get CWM Recovery to work??


----------



## ROBERTR0

I FOLLOWED THE DIRECTIONS ABOUT 
* How-to SBF unbricking & root D2g 629. I HAVE UNBRICKED BUT NOW THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE DROID TOUCH SCREEN DOES NOT WORK I CAN'T LAUNCH OR SEARCH FOR ANYTHING. ANY SUGGESTIONS?*


----------



## Gasai Yuno

jargon113 said:


> All is well, BUT I can not flash clockwork recovery. I couldn't before, so it isn't anything new. I seen someone say they could. Anything I can do to get CWM Recovery to work??


Are you using the Droid2 Bootstrap Recovery app from the market? ROM Manager won't do the trick.


----------



## SuperNovaQQ

Success! I followed every step and I successfully got my phone root and rommed! There was a fix little problems but in the end everything went fine. Here are some screen shots of me being on CM9!






















holy shit hose are huge


----------



## Sick0

Will this work on a regular D2 runing 2.3.4 621?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

No, it won't. This is for the DROID2 GLOBAL only.


----------



## Sick0

Gasai Yuno said:


> No, it won't. This is for the DROID2 GLOBAL only.










Thanks. Need to root my D2 bad.


----------



## waffles

SuperNovaQQ said:


> Success! I followed every step and I successfully got my phone root and rommed! There was a fix little problems but in the end everything went fine. Here are some screen shots of me being on CM9!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit hose are huge


I am a bit confused. Based on what I have read I thought it would not be possible to install any other ROM, once you are on .629. Is this no longer true?


----------



## Jabberwockish

It is impossible to flash an older _stock Motorola firmware_ over 4.5.629, but all that is needed to install _third-party ROMs_ on the D2G is a working copy of ClockworkMod Recovery (2nd-init version).

If you can gain root privileges, you can use Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap to install CWR. Ergo, it has been possible to install any third-party ROM over 4.5.629 for as long as this thread has existed.


----------



## waffles

Thanks for your reply, Jab!

I must be doing something wrong then. I tried twice to flash to CM7.2-stable by following the steps per ROM Mgr method (bottom part of page). In the process, my phone gets stuck during a reboot with the red Motorola logo. Afterwards it is bricked. Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

waffles said:


> I must be doing something wrong then. I tried twice to flash to CM7.2-stable by following the steps per ROM Mgr method (bottom part of page). In the process, my phone gets stuck during a reboot with the red Motorola logo. Afterwards it is bricked. Any idea what I am doing wrong?


Mind me repeating the same shit for the 55th time?

Official Cyanogenmod builds are made for 2.4.x.

Official Cyanogenmod builds will not run on 4.5.x.

Thanks for reading a whole lot of topics describing this issue beforehand.


----------



## waffles

Gasai Yuno said:


> It is impossible to flash an older _stock Motorola firmware_ over 4.5.629, but all that is needed to install _third-party ROMs_ on the D2G is a working copy of ClockworkMod Recovery (2nd-init version).
> 
> If you can gain root privileges, you can use Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap to install CWR. Ergo, it has been possible to install any third-party ROM over 4.5.629 for as long as this thread has existed.


It seems there are different views of whether this is possible or not. What am I missing here?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

There are no different views on this.

Can you please re-read my post:

Official Cyanogenmod builds are made for 2.4.x.

Official Cyanogenmod builds will not run on 4.5.x.

Please read the word "official" in these lines:

Official Cyanogenmod builds are made for 2.4.x.

Official Cyanogenmod builds will not run on 4.5.x.

I'll repeat:

Official Cyanogenmod builds are made for 2.4.x.

Official Cyanogenmod builds will not run on 4.5.x.

This means that official Cyanogenmod builds are made for 2.4.x. Those builds will not run on 4.5.x.

You cannot run official "stable" Cyanogenmod on 4.5.x firmware.

To run "stable" Cyanogenmod builds from their official site you need 2.4.x.

You need 2.4.x to run so-called stable builds of Cyanogenmod 7 available from Cyanogenmod's site.

Instructions on the wiki apply to official builds of Cyanogenmod 7.

Official Cyanogenmod builds are made for 2.4.x.

Official Cyanogenmod builds will not run on 4.5.x.

Oh, and just in case: There are different third party ROMs available. There are different builds of those third party ROMs available.

Official builds of Cyanogenmod 7 will not run on any firmware that isn't Froyo, 2.4.x.


----------



## Chaos2092

You know, in all that pissy ranting because you've repeated yourself so many times, you still failed to mention that 'unofficial' builds should be used and where to find them. I understand it's frustrating repeating yourself but being a complete dick about it doesn't make it better, just shows you to be an asshole... Even if you do know what you're talking about. Chill the fuck out.

CM7:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/

Check through the last posts to find links to recent builds

CM9:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-31512/

there.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Oy vey.

I misspoke ever so slightly. Once you root .629 successfully, you can install any third-party ROM that is compatible with a Motorola Gingerbread kernel. If it worked with 4.5.60x, it will also work with 4.5.629. If it requires 2.4.x, then *gasp* it won't work with 4.5.x, including 4.5.629!

tl;dr: D2G stuff on CyanogenMod.com is broken, don't use it.


----------



## waffles

Thanks guys for the clarification.

Let me ask one slightly OT question please: My phone is on .629 and rooted. What would be the most robust and stable ROM I could run? I have been using the stock ROM ever since I got the phone 1.5 years ago and while each f/w upgrade has made it a bit more stable, I really miss a working PPTP VPN.


----------



## jargon113

Gasai Yuno said:


> Are you using the Droid2 Bootstrap Recovery app from the market? ROM Manager won't do the trick.


I bought it, and it worked perfectly.

If only Chevyno1 developed for the D2G. He was my favorite for the original A955.

Seems UNOFFICIAL CM is the only rom way to go for the D2G..?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

waffles said:


> Let me ask one slightly OT question please: My phone is on .629 and rooted. What would be the most robust and stable ROM I could run?


Stock. Period.


----------



## chigo17

Friends this was one of the first thread that I read that got me glued to Rootzwiki. Kudos to "My Wife Got Milk" and all you smart and dedicated people. I hope my question will not be out of topic:

I"ve rooted and unbanded my D2g using the method that was first established here by "My Wife Got Milk" before other forums jumped in.
Now my D2G will boot straight to Clockworkmod Recovery, from where I now reboot the system. How Can I get this phone to boot straight. I"ve rooted and unbanded my wife's phone without any problem. At first it was behaving like that, then cleared. I have no idea how it cleared.

Now I really need help with this one, to get it to boot normally. Everything else works just fine. Rooted, and running on 2.3.4 and .629 and AT&T PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## chigo17

Problem Solved. Re-installed droid 2 boot strap. Did boot strap recover ( the first button), Then powered off and rebooted. Wah Lah!! the phone booted straight to the OS and completely!!. I put it off and rebooted again. Yes, the phone was healed!!. Everything still works!!!


----------



## sake2mel

beh said:


> Once you are on .629. there is no coming back to an earlier version. If you need to band unlock, there is a way to do that, but the only thing you will have from 330 is the radio.


Could you please point me to a resource as to where to read more on this and do so?

nvm...


----------



## micc117

keeps failing at swtiching through bp pass through mode

I read around and saw that ppl say there is a MDM6000 driver or something, well at 99% my phone disconnects and then nothing else reconnects, I dont get any unknkown device after that, idk if I am missing this driver or wat, im trying a new cable and new computer and ports... WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS DAMN PHONE..

i just sbf'd my droid x NO PROBLEMS first try bp switching went through flawlessly, idk why my d2g refuses to work please help


----------



## meek

I am having a big issue here, and not very happy...I followed the steps,or step since I only got to step 2, and the .629 file you posted does not want to flash. I now have a bricked phone, which I need, and is stuck on the Bootloader screen. This method seems to work for everyone, but is not working for me. I was on .629 un rooted, I went to .608, and I am using a Droid 2 Global. All I want is to have it rooted but nothing I have seen on here works. Since I now have a pos brick, can anyone please give me some advice here.
I have tried RSD on my windows partition, used the 4.8 version then tried the 5.6, and nothing happens. I have also tried the Linux way to flash the sbf files using sbf_flash. Which works great with the first step but it will not flash the second "repackaged .629".....this makes no sense.


----------



## beh

have you tried the ezsbf cd at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
It that isn't working, not sure what to say.
Sometime tonight or tomorrow, I will be uploading an EzSBF CD with root option for 629, where it flashes the full 629, and gives you an option to root that later.
There is now a way to root 629 without bricking the phone, so I am including that with the 629 sbf on one CD


----------



## meek

Nah I havent tried that yet, Im currently downloading the leaked version of .629 so I can at least get my phone working again, since it is very important but I will be getting this tool because I will do this again and if I get the same result, Ill have that tool to get me up and going....I did read over the details for it and it does sound very good and I am pretty sure I will be using it very soon


----------



## beh

I finished uploading that CD I mentioned, contains both the SBF for D2G 629. as well as the root method.
I would recommend rebooting the computer between flashing the SBF, and rooting though, unless your computer has over 1GB or RAM.
The link is
https://rapidshare.com/files/2650843793/D2G_4.5.629_SBF-and-RootCD.iso
and the md5 is
579d7d5095fc2560205033456db150a2


----------



## meek

I am downloading it right now, Thanks for replying, seems like no one else will....and yea my computer has plenty of RAM, got 4GB, and Im dual booted with Windows 7 and Ubuntu, Ive been using Ubuntu for this mostly cause it seems the Windows programs arent really doing the job, and the Ubuntu programs are working,Im just having some issues with my phone and files not working correctly. Now I am getting errors because my phone aint charging up enough, its still stuck in the bootloader screen, but I will get there, and Im gonna try that CD you uploaded.


----------



## beh

Ok, the battery not being charged enough is a problem, and it has to be unbricked to charge the battery. (vicious circle)
So, you need to get the battery charged somehow. There are several threads on that around.


----------



## meek

I still have a bricked phone so I would like to thank the OP for giving out false information and supplying people with files that are supposed to work but obviously are junk. I would definitely recommend that no one try this unless you want a brick. The problem is you do step 1 which of course bricks your phone. Then the second file will not flash, leaving you a bricked phone. So then I got the so called leak, which halfway into flashing, it says code is corrupt. And for the record, Im not some idiot who doesnt know what Im doing, but this is just crap.....and thanks again Beh, youll probably be seeing more posts like this.


----------



## Chaos2092

meek said:


> I still have a bricked phone so I would like to thank the OP for giving out false information and supplying people with files that are supposed to work but obviously are junk. I would definitely recommend that no one try this unless you want a brick. The problem is you do step 1 which of course bricks your phone. Then the second file will not flash, leaving you a bricked phone. So then I got the so called leak, which halfway into flashing, it says code is corrupt. And for the record, Im not some idiot who doesnt know what Im doing, but this is just crap.....and thanks again Beh, youll probably be seeing more posts like this.


Uh... you screwed up and tried a long, multi-SBF process without your phone fully charged. Plenty of other people have reported success, and you've already explained why it won't work: user error. Grow up.


----------



## silver6054

meek said:


> I still have a bricked phone so I would like to thank the OP for giving out false information and supplying people with files that are supposed to work but obviously are junk. I would definitely recommend that no one try this unless you want a brick. The problem is you do step 1 which of course bricks your phone. Then the second file will not flash, leaving you a bricked phone. So then I got the so called leak, which halfway into flashing, it says code is corrupt. And for the record, Im not some idiot who doesnt know what Im doing, but this is just crap.....and thanks again Beh, youll probably be seeing more posts like this.


I agree with Chaos2092, saying "false information" rather conveniently ignores all the people who have succeeded over the last several weeks (including me) and this was a real breakthrough (perhaps superceded by the more recent non-bricking root, but at the time it unbricked phones and gave .629 root).

Saying "I'm not some idiot who doesn't know what Im doing" isn't quite supported by your post.


----------



## meek

funny...First I had a full battery when I started and got all the files ready to go, when I got to the 2nd file, the repacked.629 file, it wouldnt work.I tried on Linux and Windows, even though the other one I tried worked every time. I used sbf_flash on Linux and RSD on Windows,It wouldnt show up on either. So explain how thats user error. That is false information if its supposedly a good file or works and it does absolutely nothing. So how is that user error when I followed and understood the directions. So glad it works for you and so many others, it didnt work on mine. So yea, theres something messed up with the file or the information.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Have you checked the md5 of the file you downloaded?


----------



## beh

meek said:


> funny...First I had a full battery when I started and got all the files ready to go, when I got to the 2nd file, the repacked.629 file, it wouldnt work.I tried on Linux and Windows, even though the other one I tried worked every time. I used sbf_flash on Linux and RSD on Windows,It wouldnt show up on either. So explain how thats user error. That is false information if its supposedly a good file or works and it does absolutely nothing. So how is that user error when I followed and understood the directions. So glad it works for you and so many others, it didnt work on mine. So yea, theres something messed up with the file or the information.


did you unzip the file before trying to flash it? Off hand, that is the only thing I can think of as to why it wouldn't work for you, and work for everyone else


----------



## meek

Nah didnt check the md5, it was the link given on the 2nd step, file is named BL=something something,I am gonna check that after I get the battery charge problem fixed.....and yea Beh, I unzipped both of the files before starting and even deleted them and unzipped again, thnking that there may be some error while unzipping the files the first time.And I use 7 zip.
Im lost so right now Im trying to recharge my battery and im gonna use the cd you uploaded Beh. If that doesnt work then Im off to Verizon, I have their insurance on it that covers alot of things except water. I just hope they dont see the bootloader screen and pick up on what I was doing cause I know they may not replace it.Ive had to get a new phone before, so I know I shouldnt have too much of a problem, still just confused and irritated how it works for so many except mine, and it is a Droid 2 Global.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Your best bet after charging the battery would be to grab the 4.5.629 SBF image and flash it using RSDLite to get the device up and running.

Once done, use the root CD from the other topic. Make sure you verify the MD5 sum after you download the ISO file; last time I checked it was hosted on RapidShare and that thing loves to suddenly stop transferring any data to you resulting in an incomplete file..


----------



## meek

Gasai Yuno said:


> Your best bet after charging the battery would be to grab the 4.5.629 SBF image and flash it using RSDLite to get the device up and running.
> 
> Once done, use the root CD from the other topic. Make sure you verify the MD5 sum after you download the ISO file; last time I checked it was hosted on RapidShare and that thing loves to suddenly stop transferring any data to you resulting in an incomplete file..


sounds good, Im gonna try that, cant get any worse than it is now. Does it charge at all while stuck in the bootloader screen, cause it seems like I get a little bit of juice just not enough. I got the cd downloading now and I know what you mean about it suddenly stopping, it did it to me last night, but it was also stormy here, so it may have been that.I am definately not using the same method again, reading about this cd, sounds so much more easier and straightforward. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

No, the bootloader does not support the battery charge mode.

You have to either use some other battery or charge this one using an external charger.

You can ask VZW store guys to charge your battery, by the way, or so I heard. (I'm not in the USA and never used VZW.)


----------



## meek

An update, finally got it unbricked, took a usb cord and rigged it to the battery and the phone and got a charge going from one of my other computers. Its on .629, so im gonna get her charged back up and get the cd ready so I can hopefully root this tonight with no more issues. But I would definately recommend this little trick to anyone in my position. Its simple and doesnt take long. All you do is snip the end of a cord with a USB end on it, get all the other wires out of the way, cause there will be 4 wires with copper wiring around it. I just folded all them over and used electrical tape so they wouldnt interfere.Keep the black and red wires out, trim them so the wires exposed and I formed them both like a hook, and put them on the prongs of the phone that touches the battery, then put carefully put in the battery. Thats how mine is setup so I know others are slightly different, but you get the idea. Just make sure you get the red on the positive and black on the negative.Plug in to a USB port and wait.I waited for about 3 hours and after the update,I had 50% left.


----------



## meek

Tried the method using the cd and it worked with no problems at all.My D2G is updated and rooted. Much better than the original method, only took about 30 mins.Thanks again Beh and Gasai Yuno.


----------



## beh

You are welcome. However, in defense of OP, I must say that many of us are very thankful for his help in this very thread.
As recently as April, there was no method at all to root a phone that had the .629 update, and anyone who tried to flash an earlier SBF (or just had the OTA update fail), ended up with an expensive paperweight until OP started this thread.
So though not perfect, it is only thru the method in this thread that many people have been able to use their phones for the last several months.


----------



## N01d3a

I just rooted my phone, the only problem I'm having is a constant close whenever I open text messaging or slide down my notifications. (I'm new to this, sorry) Will doing a factory reset help solve this?


----------



## meek

beh said:


> You are welcome. However, in defense of OP, I must say that many of us are very thankful for his help in this very thread.
> As recently as April, there was no method at all to root a phone that had the .629 update, and anyone who tried to flash an earlier SBF (or just had the OTA update fail), ended up with an expensive paperweight until OP started this thread.
> So though not perfect, it is only thru the method in this thread that many people have been able to use their phones for the last several months.


Yea i noticed that when reading up on it before I done it. I have no hard feelings about it or anything,I was very irritated that I got stuck with a brick because one file worked and the other didnt. He might need to look into that file or something cause I doubt I will be the only one.


----------



## beh

meek said:


> Yea i noticed that when reading up on it before I done it. I have no hard feelings about it or anything,I was very irritated that I got stuck with a brick because one file worked and the other didnt. He might need to look into that file or something cause I doubt I will be the only one.


Yeah, it is frustrating when files are corrupt, etc.
Just within the last few weeks, better methods have become available, so hopefully people shouldn't have to be bricking their phones in order to root them. Since this method has been superseded due to the method for direct root of .629, not sure that there will be a reason for OP to update the files anymore.


----------



## beh

N01d3a said:


> I just rooted my phone, the only problem I'm having is a constant close whenever I open text messaging or slide down my notifications. (I'm new to this, sorry) Will doing a factory reset help solve this?


It is very possible and likely that a factory reset could fix your problems, but it could depend on what has caused the problems. Rooting the phone is great, but with root access, it is possible to delete system files that a factory reset won't restore. If that has happened it might be necessary to reflash the system sbf.


----------



## N01d3a

beh said:


> It is very possible and likely that a factory reset could fix your problems, but it could depend on what has caused the problems. Rooting the phone is great, but with root access, it is possible to delete system files that a factory reset won't restore. If that has happened it might be necessary to reflash the system sbf.


I did the factory reset and it solved the issue, and I'm definitely going to have to get more familiar with this. Thanks.


----------



## tenbbs

My D2G has been Un-Bricked, and Rooted, for a couple of months now. If I didn't thank them then, I want to thank MWHM and Gasai for the good info they're putting out. I saw that Gasai responded to someone's question about the most robust, and stable Distro for D2G and he said "Stock. Period" - That made me laugh... Succinct!

So my question to anyone who might have an opinion & explanation on the matter is: What is the most 'hackable' (Root/ROM friendly) Android phone, on Verizon Wireless in the US? And a secondary question, what is the most hackable Verizon Wireless Android phone with a physical keyboard? I get the impression that I would be worse-off with a D3, but a D2 non-global might be alright since there is CM7 support for it.

For anyone outside of the US who is not familiar with VZW; Verizon Wireless has the best voice, 3G, and 4GLTE coverage in the US, and it has the largest number of subscribers, which feeds well into it's free VZW Mobile-to-VZW Mobile calling and texting plans - So the motivation to stay on Verizon is high for a lot of us.

-FP


----------



## Gasai Yuno

(I'd like to point out that I'm a "she".)

The most "hackable" phone would be the gSheep's dream thing, the Galaxy Nexus. ("Nexus good, choice bad!")

Following are HTC devices like the Rezound (S-OFF etc.).

If you need a physical keyboard, though, you're kind of SOL. There's Samsung Stratosphere which lets you load your own kernels but I'm not sure if it has developer support. DROID3 and DROID4 are both in the same boat as the D2G.

You might be right about the D2.


----------



## Chaos2092

You'd probably be best off waiting for the next Nexus phone or getting the developer edition of the SIII direct from Samsung (but you'll be paying full retail) if you're looking for a combination of hackability and specs for Verizon. Granted, you'll be waiting at least until the fall for the new Nexus but that's right around the corner at this point.


----------



## D2G RX

Hat's off to you! Up and running my bricked D2G. I thought I was sunk after accidentally updating to .629. I am a complete noob; just followed the steps and voila. Thanks so much!


----------



## luengyueng

I finished in step 2 but when the X button and power still can not see the robot to boot into recovery mode. someone has encountered this case yet. please help.


----------



## beh

Does your phone boot at all, or does it stay in the bootloader screen?
If it stays on the bootloader screen, what does it say?

This process has been simplified now that there are new root methods available.
If you look back a couple pages at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/page__st__220#entry851036
There is a link to a CD that will let you flash 629 and then root it.


----------



## cjpmp

If someone has the ability to create a "629" sbf like this that works on the non-global Droid 2, it would be awesome. I know of a bunch of people who have phones that are basically useless because there isn't a sbf like this for Droid 2. If anyone can help or knows where to go, let me know.


----------



## Jabberwockish

cjpmp said:


> If someone has the ability to create a "629" sbf like this that works on the non-global Droid 2, it would be awesome. I know of a bunch of people who have phones that are basically useless because there isn't a sbf like this for Droid 2. If anyone can help or knows where to go, let me know.


See this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/page__st__130#entry854371

The ISO linked there (and in the update at the top of the first post in that thread) includes both a full .621 SBF (to recover a bricked D2) and a straightforward root exploit.


----------



## natezero386

Okay, so no one has really answered this question as far as I know, and I have looked through the thread a few times now. Do you have to OTA to .629 or can I just stay at .608 and root from there?


----------



## Jabberwockish

You can stay on .608 and root it with the older Pete's Motorola Root Tools. See also http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3216-rootunroot-droid-3-root-instructions-one-click-added-for-windows-linux-osx/


----------



## Gasai Yuno

natezero386 said:


> Okay, so no one has really answered this question as far as I know, and I have looked through the thread a few times now. Do you have to OTA to .629 or can I just stay at .608 and root from there?


You can.

Do note that if your device was once updated to 4.5.629, you'll get a lot of problems with WiFi if you keep /system from 4.5.608.


----------



## DrewoidX

My 2G/3G still won't work in my D2G everything else worked perfectly I even did the factory reset to get wifi and mobile signal working again but I still have no mobile network..I can still set my network or choose automatic in settings, and in phone info>status> mobile network: unknown/ mobile network state: disconnected... Please advise!!!!


----------



## DrewoidX

thebrianiac said:


> I actually narrowed it down to a single file that was causing the problem using Titanium Backup. All I ended up doing was restoring from a nandroid backup before I wiped and using Root Explorer, went to /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/. From there, I deleted the telephony.db. It gets recreated immediately and the radio starts working also. I rebooted for safe measure though. I'm still not completely sure what this does but there doesn't seem to be any negative side-effects from deleting the file.


Didn't work at all, and the file didn't recreate itself.....DUMB!


----------



## ilovemywife269

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can.
> 
> Do note that if your device was once updated to 4.5.629, you'll get a lot of problems with WiFi if you keep /system from 4.5.608.


i didn't keep the .608 and wifi keeps connecting and disconnecting any help?


----------



## beh

Have you also done a factory reset?
There is also the direct root of 629 available now, so you can sbf directly to 629 and root that.


----------



## ilovemywife269

beh said:


> Have you also done a factory reset?
> There is also the direct root of 629 available now, so you can sbf directly to 629 and root that.


do u have the .629 sbf file and if so is it the repacked one or the official sbf?


----------



## beh

ilovemywife269 said:


> do u have the .629 sbf file and if so is it the repacked one or the official sbf?


the one here is the full sbf, packaged together with the root method in an ezsbf style CD
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30900-droid-2-global-root-cd-for-629-not-necessary-to-brick-phone/


----------



## ski9826

I've tried everything on my Droid 2 global with .629 and nothing worked...except this. Thank you so much!


----------



## lawless21

I just brought my phone back to life! Thanks


----------



## G1r3D

Thanks his thread I revived my D2G but the WiFi keeps dropping every 15 seconds... I can't flash with another ROM, neither Stock ROM without getting bricked, I want to know how to fix the WiFi issue


----------



## cmsullivan

For some reason I have been unable to root my phone again... I have used this method dozens of times but it will not work now


----------



## DionyKool

Thanks a lot!! I've just used the first and second steps, and now my phone is working again. Coudn't root cause my computer coudn't install the "Motorola MSD Interface" driver. If you give me a hand with this, i could tell you the rest of my expierence. I just want to get the cyanogenmod rom! But for now. Thaaaaaannnkkksss!!!!


----------



## jinntonix

micc117 said:


> keeps failing at swtiching through bp pass through mode
> 
> I read around and saw that ppl say there is a MDM6000 driver or something, well at 99% my phone disconnects and then nothing else reconnects, I dont get any unknkown device after that, idk if I am missing this driver or wat, im trying a new cable and new computer and ports... WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS DAMN PHONE..
> 
> i just sbf'd my droid x NO PROBLEMS first try bp switching went through flawlessly, idk why my d2g refuses to work please help


I have exactly the same problem..After flashing all AP it will want to switch to BP mode but all i get is unknown device (even with latest motorola drivers installed) so i have no idea what else can i do to restore the phone








Have you found any solution?


----------



## micc117

jinntonix said:


> I have exactly the same problem..After flashing all AP it will want to switch to BP mode but all i get is unknown device (even with latest motorola drivers installed) so i have no idea what else can i do to restore the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you found any solution?


Nope still haven't found a solution... my D2G just sits in a box til one day I might be able to bring it back from the dead but its been over a year and still no fix ugh... i rele loved that phone too... I have the samsung galaxy s3 now but i would still like my D2G to work again


----------



## jinntonix

micc117 said:


> Nope still haven't found a solution... my D2G just sits in a box til one day I might be able to bring it back from the dead but its been over a year and still no fix ugh... i rele loved that phone too... I have the samsung galaxy s3 now but i would still like my D2G to work again


Perhaps the ezSBF can help?


----------



## micc117

jinntonix said:


> Perhaps the ezSBF can help?


I tried it, see thing is my old droid x will sbf just find either in windows or ubuntu... my D2G won't I installed a second boot option on my windows 7 desktop so I can boot into Ubuntu and I tried to sbf but it wont work







it goes completely through all the steps and reboots my phone and it still pops up into boot loader mode and wont boot at all...


----------



## ntzx

My Wife Has Milk said:


> Thread updated again&again,please reread it again&agian(Orz)


The Root works and the update also, retrieve the wifi but lost the "Network Mode" CDMA / GSM OtaRootKeeper works great! My question... You can successfully install CM9 with the same procedure??? if you have any ICS ROM D2G you could share it 
Thanks for this useful post!
Method tested on Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86


----------



## themib

use d2 bootstrap, to install/boot clockworkmod recovery (cwm)
see

*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap[/background]*

several roms for D2G see my list
sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: FAQs, Guides, Rooting, SBFs, ROMs... - Google Docs
and
Droid 2 Global Development

also this root method is the old one, next time consider 
*[background=transparent]Magic MD5 Root 2.3.4 for D2, R2D2, D2G, DX and 2.3.5 for DX2[/background]*


----------



## Dubbsy

themib said:


> use d2 bootstrap, to install/boot clockworkmod recovery (cwm)
> see
> 
> *[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap[/background]*
> 
> several roms for D2G see my list
> sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: FAQs, Guides, Rooting, SBFs, ROMs... - Google Docs
> and
> Droid 2 Global Development
> 
> also this root method is the old one, next time consider
> *[background=transparent]Magic MD5 Root 2.3.4 for D2, R2D2, D2G, DX and 2.3.5 for DX2[/background]*


This is the method I used today. Was flawless. +1


----------



## ntzx

ntzx said:


> The Root works and the update also, retrieve the wifi but lost the "Network Mode" CDMA / GSM OtaRootKeeper works great! My question... You can successfully install CM9 with the same procedure??? if you have any ICS ROM D2G you could share it
> Thanks for this useful post!
> Method tested on Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86


After the network problem ... I decided to wipe data / factory reset and works 100% on my D2G without problems and root restored with OtaRootKeeper good job


----------

